# Jinma Tractor Technical & Comparison Specs.



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great info. for comparison and technical questions on Jinma's. 

Jinma Compact Tractor Specs. 


Specification Sheet for all Jinma 18 to 35 HP Tractors


----------

